# Gunnison Reservoir or Nine Mile?



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to head down to a small town called Sterling (just south of Manti) this friday for project and I wanted go down a few hours early to hit up some fishing. These 2 are the closest which of these 2 should I hit and what species will I be going for in each. Advantages, disadvantages, what's working at each, etc. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't forget about Palisade. You can park on the "dam" for free. There are tigers, cutts, and bows in there...oh yeah...and goldfish. It's just outside of town.

I never fished the others, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Palisades is a great place. Since I never go to this area anymore, I will tell you a great spot. If you go a little more to the south into Mayfield and head up into the mountains a few miles, you will find a little place I believe the name is Town Reservoir, or Town Lake. I have had great success on the very northwest corner of this little lake just trailing night crawlers off the bottom. Last time I was there 2 years ago, my freind and I were literally pulling in rainbows and brookies every cast. My friend caught a 17 inch brook out of that spot. I heard there are a few tigers around there too. There is a little stream inlet right at this spot.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know how you will be fishing but I was down there in late August and Palisades was just a puddle. I went to Nine Mile and fished from a tube with wooly bugger patterns and caught some good rainbows in a small bay that is where the stream comes in and right next to the hiway. The water level in Nine Mile was pretty low too but the fish were active in about 4' to 6' of water. The area that I was fishing could easily be cast to if you are fishing from shore. I fished most of the reservoir but found most of the fish to be concentrated around that small bay.
Good Luck!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

If the choice is between Gunnison Reservoir and Nine Mile, go to Nine Mile. There used to be a few bass in Gunnison, but it was drained three or four years ago and about the only thing there now are carp — the DWR doesn't waste its time planting it. It's a murky reservoir because it's full of the water that drains the wetlands in the middle of the Sanpete Valley. 

Nine Mile, on the other hand, actually has some pretty good catchable rainbows, as does Palisade. The canyons east of Mayfield (12 Mile) and Sterling (6 Mile) will likely be muddy this weekend (and full of hunters, if that's a consideration), but there are fish there in the ponds and creeks.

If you're not opposed to the canyons, there's also a small reservoir up Manti Canyon called Yearns that's sort of a local fishing hole (caught my very first fish out of there when I was five or six.)


----------

